# Iron and staining



## All Day NPK (Feb 17, 2019)

I've seen a lot of discussion around types of iron being applied to boost color. What are the scenarios where iron will be more likely stain vs less likely? I believe I read that chelated iron, while it can still stain, is less likely to stain if it hits a porous surface. There are some common products I've heard of an I'd like to know how likely they are to stain (again, knowing they all can, but some more than others).

GCF GreenEffect - 6% iron
GCF MicroGreene - 3% iron
Ironite - 10% iron
Ferrous sulfate
Feature - is this granules that you need to dissolve?
Moss Out

I have the two GCF products but I'm interested if other products are less likely to stain as I may try those in future years.

Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Higher concentration will have a higher chance to stain than a lower.

Chelated iron "traps" the iron from reacting. This maintains it available to the roots and reduces the potential for staining.

From your list, ferrous sulfate and moss out (I think it is the same thing) will stain. I don't know about the GCF products. FEature is chelated and does not stain. I just applied some last night. It is a powder that you mix with water and apply it foliar. It could be used via the soil, but it needs higher qty.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I used GCF Greeneffect and microgreen last year during the hot summer months and didn't have an issue with staining. I did use ironite and that for sure stains. No matter how much you leaf blow it off the pavement, you're bound to miss some. Now that I have FEature, I won't be using ironite again


----------



## All Day NPK (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks @g-man and @Scagfreedom48z+.

I think I'll stick with the GCF products since I have them and if I ever need more of a foliar push I've use FEature. Love me some granular because its easy to put down but at the risk of iron staining with Ironite I'm going to avoid that.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

All Day NPK said:


> Thanks @g-man and @Scagfreedom48z+.
> 
> I think I'll stick with the GCF products since I have them and if I ever need more of a foliar push I've use FEature. Love me some granular because its easy to put down but at the risk of iron staining with Ironite I'm going to avoid that.


You'll get a more immediate response with the foliar application anyway. The ironite doesn't break down and reflect the color change right away. I think you'll be happy going that route


----------



## Kaba (Mar 29, 2019)

I applied Ferrous Sulfate a week or two ago, was doing such a good job not spraying the fresh sidewalk that is bright white til... I did.

I soaked it with water and no staining occurred. I tried to stay back from the sidewalk during my app. I did also dilute it down pretty good but applied at 2oz/ksf.


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

g-man said:


> Higher concentration will have a higher chance to stain than a lower.
> 
> Chelated iron "traps" the iron from reacting. This maintains it available to the roots and reduces the potential for staining.
> 
> From your list, ferrous sulfate and moss out (I think it is the same thing) will stain. I don't know about the GCF products. FEature is chelated and does not stain. I just applied some last night. It is a powder that you mix with water and apply it foliar. It could be used via the soil, but it needs higher qty.


What rate and frequency do you apply the feature g man?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Last night my intent was to do 0.4oz of Fe/ksqft. I screwed up added 2.5gallons of water instead of 2.0. Since I'm calibrated to 1g/ksqft, I ended up applying ~0.32oz of Fe/ksqft.

So rates, I go to 0.4oz of Fe/ksqft when it is just iron. If I'm doing pgr at the same time, I do 0.2oz of Fe/ksqft. Why? I don't like it super green and pgr does cause some green up too.

How often? I go by visual and I try to time it with pgr.

Important note: some products are 20% Fe or 10% or 6%, therefore take that into account to avoid a black lawn.


----------

